# Beginners Kit AR-15 set up 398.97



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a friend that wanted me to hook him up with a good deal on a rifle. Hes not a gun guy but realizes that in to days word if your
going to protect your family you need to be armed. And you need to get some basic training. Like it or not that is how it is. 
He basically gave me $400 and turned me loose. He didn't need a top the line overly expensive rifle. He just wanted a reliable
no frills AR-15 that's got some decent quality to it. (sounded like a PSA freedom rifle to me) 
When I built the lower I had him come over and watch and help a little. He seemed to enjoy it. but he had no idea what all
he was getting. I had scored some ammo from a guy that was selling off some of his. $25 a box for 150 round boxes.
I passed along one box to him (I bought 10 boxs all he had)

Prices are so low right now it's a buys market new and used stuff.

So here's what he is getting,,
1 PSA AR-15 freedom style rifle with iron sights. 1-7 Twist
1 Carry bag. I really like this soft case. Lots of pockets for range stuff.
6 30 round Gen2 Pmags <The carry bag was on sale with 6 magazines
150 Rounds of 5.56 Green tips 62gn
1 Set ear muffs 
1 Safety glasses 
Keep in mind this wasn't a run out a buy it kind of thing this is like 2 months of watching for a good deal
on everything I bought. And free shipping using coupons on all the PSA stuff

And yes the ear muffs and safety glass are harbor freight but they work. 
I been using the same ones for a bout 2 years now

Anyways a total of 398.97!! Under $400 It doesn't get much better than this
(I had him pick up the striped lower and this price doesn't include the back ground check) 
He's coming over later tonight to pick up his stuff. He should be a happy camper when he sees what he's getting.
















The upper came with a dust cover and forward assist


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You done good for an entry level AR. Mostly the carrying handle will go away down the road. This is where it gets tricky resisting trying to upgrade it. Long as it stays a budget weapon it is a good deal . Start upgrading it it becomes a bad one.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> You done good for an entry level AR. Mostly the carrying handle will go away down the road. This is where it gets tricky resisting trying to upgrade it. Long as it stays a budget weapon it is a good deal . Start upgrading it it becomes a bad one.


Forget upgrading it altogether. Instead, focus on building another to a top-shelf rifle. Then 'convert' this one to back-up duty.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good job OP. I like AR's of all type, calibers and set-ups. I like simple and uncluttered AR's. With practice practically anyone can hit man size targets well past 300 yards with just iron sights.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

When you get older, get a scope.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> When you get older, get a scope.


Take care of your eyes, . . . and you may not need that scope.

I'm good at 300, . . . no problem, . . . 70+ eyeballs.............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

As it happens, I'm recovering from cataract surgery at this moment. It has nothing to do with care, it's the luck of the draw.

Not to mention the obvious. If you can hit at 300 with iron sights, what could you do with a scope?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Would love to see some target pictures or a range day report. Just to show the performance and function of the weapon. I'm very curious and have asked in the past.

It's a great deal and I have no problem saving money but if it's not accurate what's the point. All you have is a $400 noise maker.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Would love to see some target pictures or a range day report. Just to show the performance and function of the weapon. I'm very curious and have asked in the past.
> 
> It's a great deal and I have no problem saving money but if it's not accurate what's the point. All you have is a $400 noise maker.


I have a couple more inexpensive AR15 kits form PSA that I assembled into rifles for my two daughters. I have been able to get 1.5-2moa thus far with them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Forget upgrading it altogether. Instead, focus on building another to a top-shelf rifle. Then 'convert' this one to back-up duty.


 That is my point. It is a budget AR and should stay one. Dumping cash in to it would be a waste and could be better spent.
What can happen is over time you end up with parts from another project that would improve a budget weapon then it make sense to swap a part out.


----------

